# 3 days late and white discharge



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok so my af was due 16/10 and im not exactly regular, but all ive been getting is a white discharge but no af. just after the time i ovulated i woke up in the morning and was sick for no apparent reason, and on the morning of the 16th i had stomach cramping which made me think i was going to come on but nothing. im not taking a test for another week but is it possible this white discharge ive been getting is connected with early pregnancy?? ive been trying for nearly 4 years and my bf has low sperm mobility of 5% so im not getting my hopes up yet im currently on the fertility rollercoaster and i hope to be starting ivf but maybe just maybe i might be pregnant!!! i cross my fingers and hope that it may of happened this time. im not getting any other pregnancy symptoms so is it possible i could be pregnant without no symptoms at all?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Fingers crossed for you that it is a good sign  

However, the white discharge is perfectly normal following ovulation and is due to progesterone.  Our cervical mucus changes throughout the cycle due to differing levels of oestrogen and progesterone.  Before ovulation, oestrogen causes CM to be more lotiony/watery and as ovulation approaches it becomes thinner, clearer and more stretchy, like raw egg white, hence the name, egg white cervical mucus (ewcm)...this is the "fertile mucus".  After ovulation, progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area of the follicle where the egg ruptured from.  The higher level of progesterone causes the CM to become thicker and creamier and this acts as a barrier to any other sperm.  If you were pregnant this would eventually become the cervical plug.

So whilst it may be a good sign, it's also normal to get this.  I always get lots of this CM, same on times I've conceived as all those I've not...so it's really frustrating as not really a clear indication  

Do you mean that your AF is due today (19th October) ?  When did you ovulate ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

no i got it wrong i changed it now i was due 16/10..  my cycle has been 29 days recently so i expected to come on the 16th. i would of ovulated around the 30th september. i usually do get some sort of white discharge anyway so im not relying on this really but no af. i think i was sick on the 30th cos i remember it was a sunday but not sure so i doubt that was any thing to do with pregnancy??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry, I thought you were asking if the white discharge was a sign of early pregnancy   Unfortunately without knowing exactly when you ovulated and if you don't always have regular 29 cycles then no way of really knowing what's happening (it's a myth that AF always shows 14 days after ovulation).

If you think you only ovulated around 30 September and were sick at this time then I doubt very much that this would be linked to pregnancy.  You would only start to get pg symptoms once embryo was implanted (around 5-12dpo) so if sick on day of ovulation then way too early for pg symptoms...although some women do get sicky/nauseous around ovulation, I know I often do.  If you got cramps on the 16th (day AF was due) then this may be a good sign.

Why don't you do an hpt if your AF is already late ?

When are you due to start IVF ?


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry i think were getting a bit confused both of us, yes i was asking whether the white discharge was a sign of early pregnancy. at the moment my cosultant has just mentioned ivf im not even on the list as yet so probably a year or two wait. i havent done a hpt test cos im too scared to take one id rather wait a few more days and see if af comes , hopefully not fingers all crossed this time!!!


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

hi just want to be mummy,

I'm in the same predicament as well. a/f was mean tto rear its ugly head from tuesday and i'm usuaully 28/29 days as well and I've been having the white creamy discharge, we have so many things in common, i've been having af symptoms on and off. But it's failed to actually come out, i've been knicker checking as well.  hope something good comes out of it. Please God.


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi tokii its does seem were in the same predicament, i just hope and prey this time it has happened!! im glad to hear your too getting that white discharge but no period. let me know what happens with you. when will you be taking a hpt?


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

well looks like af has reared its ugly head again!!!   i hope and prey you are pg let me know tokii


----------

